# Saying Hello



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to say hi!

I used to come here a long time ago, whilst struggling with primary infertility.  Then a miracle happened and I conceived my son, Arthur, who is now 19 months old.

And now we're on the TTC trail again, and its not going well.

Firstly Arthur is still breastfeeding (can't get him to stop) and my cycles are all over the place!

Secondly I have no idea if the problems that made it so hard to conceive Arthur (Endometriosis for me and Low Sperm count for him) are still affecting us.

We simply wouldn't be able to fund private fertility treatmen, NHS treatment won't be available now we have one child,  and at 36 my age is against me.  

I'm trying not to stress out but its so hard not to! I just love being a mum so much!!


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi ladymoonlight,
Welcome to the secondary board.
Conratulations on Arthur!   Well done you! You sound like a lovely mummy  .
I guess the first step in ttc would be to knock that breast feeding on the head hun. Though I'm sure you know that already. Probably easier said than done though.  
Pop over to the daily messages thread if you fancy, you will be most welcome, and fit in amongst friends.
Lot's of love
Cindersxxx


----------



## nic172 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Ladymoonlight,
Im new here too and no how hard it is to NOT stress out and everyone is telling you thats the worse thing but you cant help it!!
my first child was a nightmare breastfeeding and i didnt stop feeding her till she was about 20 months. It was so hard to not give in when they are hungary and your tired!! My nurse kept telling me u have to make the decision to stop and then just stop- ( put them away - i was told). I bet youve tried allsorts. I got away from it by leaving my partner to seal with her when she was hungry- with him it was a bottle/ cup or nothing- I had to go completley out of the way so she didnt see or smell me and after a few nights she accepted the cup - although we carried on letting him give it to her - until she was so confident it wasnt an issue!1
Other advice i had was to wait till you are going away somewhere ( dosnt have to be far) different circumstances - new places - different bedtime routine meant sometimes the change was easier to accept!! worth ago i guess if all else failing!!

Congratulations on your first child - im sure lady luck will smile at you again soon xxxxxxxx


----------

